# Just got this message...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use Foxfire Mozilla browser and have been for some time now. Just a moment ago I clicked the browser to load and it did not load but instead a message came up telling me some DLL was malfunctioning. I did not understand the message and am not at all computer savy; so I just rebooted hoping that would fix whatever the problem was.

After rebooting I clicked the browser and it came up and loaded as usual. Has this occurred to anyone in here; and if so, what do I need to do to save my "bookmarks" should I not be able to pull up the foxfire mozilla browser next time?


----------



## moonrabbit (Apr 1, 2016)

If it happens again it's worth jotting down the error message as it should help with troubleshooting. Hopefully it was a one time issue 

I don't use firefox often, I use chrome but it looks like firefox backs up your bookmarks, allowing you to restore from a saved backup. Here is an article about how it works from Mozilla support, though again with the disclaimer that I've never backed up mozilla bookmarks myself: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-bookmarks-from-backup-or-move-them HTH!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

It is convoluted but if you have IE you could import your bookmarks to it and then if you ever have to reinstall firefox it will ask you if you want to import the explorer bookmarks. I have had to reinstall FF a few times over the years because it broke completely. 

My bookmarks are mostly 10 million youtubes so it can be good to start over with that so I don't sweat that aspect of it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't have IE. I do have "Google Chrome" and "Avast SafeZone". I've never used either yet did attempt to use the Avast SafeZone Browser and found it confusing; so attempted ot delete it and discovered it would not let me.


----------

